# B14 Suspension Poll



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok, my next buy for my car is definately goin to center around getting rid of that hideous wheel gap Nissan so willingly provided to us. No i've look at numerous options, eibachs,H&R,Sprint, etc. but i was wondering what is everyone else riding on? And why? So if you could check out the poll that would be great.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm riding stock. I'm not changing my stock suspension until it's worn out and then I want to find something with a nice ride. The stock looking wheel gap is hideous, but for the price/class of the car, Sentra's ride very nice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ok, this should be in the suspension forum.


----------



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

Well this does relate to the B14 chasis exclusivley doesnt it? I really would prefer to get B14 drivers to answer, not others to give opinions.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Zach200 said:


> Ok, my next buy for my car is definately goin to center around getting rid of that hideous wheel gap Nissan so willingly provided to us. No i've look at numerous options, eibachs,H&R,Sprint, etc. but i was wondering what is everyone else riding on? And why? So if you could check out the poll that would be great.


Why isn't "they're all not that great" an option?


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I agree, they all suck. get a shortened strut/ coilover setup (with eibach ERS springs, or the springs from tein seem to be okay). I know many will say they don't have the money... just save up longer, it'll be well worth it.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I think we can all agree that the wheel gap is hideous. I think the negatives are when you start messing with the suspension your gonna no doubt change what the manufacturer had in mind. They don't pay 100K+ salary engineer to build something and then sell it to us to replace with some aftermarket stuff. I know I may be stepping on some toes here, but honestly, your going to be spending a lot of money to get something that many say "rides like ass," just to get a decent looking drop. Keep that in mind.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Bach42T said:


> I think we can all agree that the wheel gap is hideous. I think the negatives are when you start messing with the suspension your gonna no doubt change what the manufacturer had in mind. They don't pay 100K+ salary engineer to build something and then sell it to us to replace with some aftermarket stuff.


Actually, some manufacturers do. Mazda would be a great example if they didn't keep changing the ECUs on their cars every two months. They build their cars so that they can, and their customers can rip it apart and put decent aftermarket parts on it. It's just that Nissan, unfortunately, doesn't share their sentiments. Also, if you spend a decent amount of money, you _will _ be able to get parts designed by engineers who made the part to specifically suit the original design of the vehicle. Not to say that they won't experience some of the inherent adverse effects of say, CV joint wear when lowering the car, but they are designed not to cause any real problems in the suspension geometry.

The point is, if you have the money and spend it right, your performance will not suck, the ride will not suffer, and your car will not experience weird wear/damage. If you don't, none of that is guaranteed.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

get Prokit but not the HR man, it's too soft for me.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

All of these springs are ricey, too soft and too low, they will all mess up handling.

Mike


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> All of these springs are ricey, too soft and too low, they will all mess up handling.
> 
> Mike


Yea, if you either live in NYC or you want to keep the car for a very long long time. It will put some stress on the car, but that's the sacrifice, the advantag will be much greater. 

Lucino


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Lucino200sx said:


> Yea, if you either live in NYC or you want to keep the car for a very long long time. It will put some stress on the car, but that's the sacrifice, the advantag will be much greater.
> 
> Lucino


The only lowering springs I would get are Hyperco, right safe drop, right spring rates.

Mike


----------

